# Allis 816 gas tank



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

Looking for a decent plastic tank with cap for my 716. Does anyone have one parted out or know where I might buy one.?????


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkRiceNY said:


> Looking for a decent plastic tank with cap for my 716. Does anyone have one parted out or know where I might buy one.?????


Ok, which tractor do you have, 816 or 716? Those are two very different tractors.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mark, welcome to the forum.

If your AC tractor is an 816GT, that tank should be the same as a Simplicity 816GT.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Mark, welcome to the forum.
> 
> If your AC tractor is an 816GT, that tank should be the same as a Simplicity 816GT.


Harvey, I'm sorry but there is no such thing as a Simplicity 816GT. THE 800GT series is under the AC branding. The Simplicity counterpart to the 816GT is the Simplicity 6116.

If you need a tank for a 716 the same gas tank is on the AC 916, all Simplicity Large frame Running board tractors fron 1971 through 2000. That includes the 3300, 3400, 7000, 7100 series and Sovereign series. 
There are a couple on eBay for sale right now one is $35 with free shipping.


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

skunkhome said:


> Ok, which tractor do you have, 816 or 716? Those are two very different tractors.


Yeah; I know I messed up. Its a 716 6speed and the tank has an incorrect cap on it. The filler neck is now oval instead of round. The proper cap may help the plastic regain its shape but I thought it might be better just to replace the whole tank.


----------

